# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продам лиды Chargeback (под возврат) терявшие , а так же под инвестиции (Forex, Crypt

## alex_marsala

В продаже имеются лиды разного характера и разного наполнения , в частности :
*- Под возврат (терявшие)*
Есть как базы , так и горячие заявки . Наполнение разное , есть базы с информацией о сумме и о компании . Есть базы с каждой транзакцией осуществленной клиентами .
ГЕО: РФ , Казахстан , Европа РУ.
*- Инвестиции*
Есть базы в наличии, по горячему и теплому трафику , работаем индивидуально . Есть готовые связки .
ГЕО: РФ , Казахстан , Европа.

Тесты предоставляем (в разумном количестве).

Пишите в ТГ, всегда ответим и договоримся *alex_marsala*

----------

